# Stepdaughters mission school project



## troy (May 2, 2016)

Took all day, made it from cardboard and various other materials


----------



## Ray (May 2, 2016)

That's really quite impressive!


----------



## MaryPientka (May 2, 2016)

A very talented young woman!


----------



## troy (May 2, 2016)

We all worked on it, thank you!!


----------



## Heather (May 2, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Lanmark (May 2, 2016)

Impressive and attractive!


----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2016)

Cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Migrant13 (May 2, 2016)

Nice work. Budding architect?


----------



## troy (May 2, 2016)

Thanks for t humbs up!! I think it's good for novice hooligans lol... she's really proud


----------



## abax (May 2, 2016)

She should be proud. I hope it got to the classroom in one
piece.


----------



## troy (May 3, 2016)

I cut the bottom 3 inches out from the inside wal the cutl to it, and screwd the cardboard bottom to the cardboard wall it holds very well, there are tabs I cut on the inside corners I screwed and ducttaped together, I also caulked all the corners and edges, the outside texture is sawdust in paint. so it's ductaped, caulked, glued, and screwed together lol...


----------



## abax (May 3, 2016)

Very good...she didn't have to say the dog ate her homework!


----------



## troy (May 4, 2016)

Thanks angela!! Without beiing able to use the prefabbed kit, she thinks she is gonna get the best grade in her 3rd grade class


----------



## abax (May 4, 2016)

Yay!!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (May 5, 2016)

Very good!


Elmer Nj


----------

